# digitrax dcs 50



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

hi guys i have a dcs 50 is it viable to put a db 200 8 amp booster with this thanks for your input


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

as long as you set it up right the controller and booster will work together.


----------



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

how do you set it up right do i need to add other components


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

alright. power for controller to controller. dcc from controller to dcc in on the booster. dcc out from booster to track. power pack for booster to booster. Simple enough this can vary from maker to maker.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Help me out a little Does the zephyr have loco net? 
6 wire Telephone looking jack?
If it does then all you need is a loco net cable, DB200+ 8amp Booster, 8amp or larger power supply.
I run this setup off of a DCS200 unit.
Oh and an 8 amp booster will run allot of trains at once! I have run up to 4 twin engine DD 4O's, 6 U30C's, 3 U23b's, 2 gp35s, and 1 44ton switcher, All at the same time.
You can also add throttles if you have loco net. 
Sean


----------



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

yes do have loco net,was just at a toss up if iwas going with this or the 5 amp but after your sound advice i think the 8 amp the way to go


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The price difference makes it a wise choice also! :thumbsup: 
I have run a few other systems and they all seam to lack that certian something!  
I really love the fact that I can run anything I want and allot of them too! :laugh:


----------



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks again hugely helpfull and full of knowledge


----------

